# Titanic rebuild



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

An Australian multi billionaire is set to have a titanic rebuild. This time in China and to modern standards.

http://ph.news.yahoo.com/australian-billionaire-build-titanic-ii-012105228--finance.html


----------



## tony Allard (Jan 25, 2009)

i wonder if it is for real or just another rumor. to me it wont be known as a titanic II replica, but instead known as just another chinese ship. but i believe if it were made in Belfast it would be more expensive and would make him broke. he would have to charge a lot to make a profit. well thats my opinion.


----------



## Iangb (Aug 28, 2009)

tony Allard said:


> i wonder if it is for real or just another rumor.


It's no rumour. Palmer is a well known..erm...eccentric. When he was reminded of the originals fate he's quoted as saying "No problem, It's going to be designed so it can't sink."


----------



## Andrew Craig-Bennett (Mar 13, 2007)

I see that he has "unveiled plans"...

I find this quite difficult to take seriously, for a whole string of reasons, which I am sure I share with many people here.

CSSC may indeed plan to compete with European shipyards in passenger ship construction but a replica TITANIC will offer little or no experience in modern passenger ship construction, which is a affair of modules built by specialist subcontractors and then assembled. 

TITANIC would be unattractive as a modern cruise ship because so many of her cabins were "all inside", and the concept of first, second and third class on a cruise ship cannot work.

And, quite obviously, nobody is going to build a rivetted steamship full of Scotch boilers with quadruple expansion engines... so to what extent would this dreamship resemble the original?


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

Most probably in the same way as they build "original" Spitfire's these day's Andrew, all it need's is a small piece of the first Titanic to be incorporated into the "rebuilt" Titanic!!


----------



## Tmac1720 (Jun 24, 2005)

Just as long as they get the sluice valves correct time time it should be OK...(Jester)


----------



## GWB (Jul 11, 2007)

Iangb said:


> It's no rumour. Palmer is a well known..erm...eccentric. When he was reminded of the originals fate he's quoted as saying "No problem, It's going to be designed so it can't sink."


The correct quote was it will not be built with a hole in as if it had a hole in it, it would sink. 
He's not eccentric just a guy who made a lot of money by getting of his ****, and deserves what he has made, and a lot more share holders and worker's are better of for it, and superannuating funds whom invested in his companies.


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

I wouldn't make any bookings until you see her in the water. 

John T


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

GWB said:


> The correct quote was it will not be built with a hole in as if it had a hole in it, it would sink.
> He's not eccentric just a guy who made a lot of money by getting of his ****, and deserves what he has made, and a lot more share holders and worker's are better of for it, and superannuating funds whom invested in his companies.


Are you kidding? He's a reprobate who made his money in the discredited Bjelke Pietersen days. Anyone who isn't aware of Bjelke's antics should Google-oogle the crook.

John T



John T


----------



## Andrew Craig-Bennett (Mar 13, 2007)

Bjelke Pietersen! Nuff said!

But he's made the lead in Tradewinds today...


----------



## gadgee (Jul 24, 2005)

also in LA Times

http://www.latimes.com/business/mon...er-titanic-20120430,0,1547662.story?track=rss


----------



## barrinoz (Oct 9, 2006)

GWB said:


> The correct quote was it will not be built with a hole in as if it had a hole in it, it would sink.
> He's not eccentric just a guy who made a lot of money by getting of his ****, and deserves what he has made, and a lot more share holders and worker's are better of for it, and superannuating funds whom invested in his companies.


You jest, Sir! Clive Palmer has made his billions by securing leases from a limp government to sell mining rights to Chinese interests to strip Australia bare of her mineral assets with very little return to the Australian people. The shareholders are, mostly, multi-national superannuation companies who lost their investors' money in the GFC (and couldn't care less)and the locals can't get a job in the mines because the Palmers of the world exploit the 457 Visa system to import cheap labour. They invest zero in the local economies of the mining districts and drive the cost of living to such heights that the local towns are dying. He's an idiot of the highest order who thinks money can buy anything and who lists litigation as a hobby! As is evident from his bulk, he doesn't get off his **se that often! For a guy who constantly brays about his love for Australia and his desire to "give something back" he seems to have given the Australian shipbuilding industry a bit of a swerve in his latest venture. (What shipbuilding industry, I hear you cry? Let him create one if he's got that sort of loot swishing around)Only Chinese money is good enough for our Clive. A pox on him and his ilk.
barrinoz


----------



## YM-Mundrabilla (Mar 29, 2008)

Andrew Craig-Bennett said:


> I see that he has "unveiled plans"...
> 
> I find this quite difficult to take seriously, for a whole string of reasons, which I am sure I share with many people here.
> 
> ...


Having seen a lot of their welding on rail wagons I would stick with rivets.......(Whaaa)


----------



## Alan Rawlinson (Dec 11, 2008)

Good Luck to him. We need people like this!


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

The ship will never happen and we need people like Palmer like we need a hole in a ship.

John T


----------



## oilkinger (Dec 17, 2008)

Goodness me. Clive has achieved exactly what he wanted to achieve. Publicity. He gets the journo's, and others, in all the time. He loves seeing his name in lights and on television. Every week he has a flight of fancy. A couple of days ago he said he was going to run against our federal treasurer in his electorate at the next election. And the press reported it as serious news !!! They had a brain freeze. All they had to think was - why the hell would a multi-billionaire want to sit as a junior backbencher in parliament ? 
A year ago he bought a soccor team here. Half way through the season, with no wins, he said he was going to pull his team out of the soccor federation. He was firmly reminded that he had signed a contract with the federation. Typical spoilt boy syndrome. Losing the game he wants to take his bat and ball and go home. 
Next week he will have another fanciful scheme on the boil. Maybe build a floating road from Queensland to China so he can truck his coal there rather than pay for expensive shipping. And the Titanic bulldust will sink just like the real one.
Clive's lost all credibility here in Oz except with journo's, who can fill a page with his crap. I think he has a mental aberration. He suffers from delusions of grandeur. Anyone remember Tom Courteney in Billy Liar. This is our Clive.

FME


----------



## Alan Rawlinson (Dec 11, 2008)

If Mr Palmer has the cash, I'm sure there are plenty of builders out there that will delight in building the look alike ' Titanic '.

Colourful characters like him have always been denigrated throughout history - just look at Howard Hughes and the Spruce Goose. These fantasy type projects lighten the world for the rest of us...


----------



## holland25 (Nov 21, 2007)

I wonder what happened to this one.

JOHANNESBURG (Reuters) - A race to build a replica of the Titanic heated up Tuesday when a South African company said it has secured the original plans of the ill-fated ship from its British builders.

The replica would cross the Atlantic on the eve of the new millennium, using the same route taken by the luxury liner which sank in April 1912 killing 1,523 people, RMS Titanic Shipping Holdings director Sarel Gous told Reuters in an interview.

That would be two years earlier than the voyage planned by White Star Line Ltd, a Swiss-U.S. partnership looking to set sail with a rival replica to mark the 90th anniversary of the Titanic's doomed maiden voyage.

The sinking of the ocean liner inspired the Hollywood blockbuster ``Titanic,'' which won 11 Oscars last month and has become the highest grossing movie ever made.

Gous said Pretoria-based RMS Titanic signed an agreement with Harland & Wolff on March 23 and had the Titanic's original plans.

``We started with the idea about two months ago and immediately made contact with Harland & Wolff and we started with basic investigations,'' he said.

``We have a 30-day investigation period and if we decide to go ahead with it, then obviously it is a reciprocal exclusivity agreement with Harland & Wolff, who will be the sole consultants on the project.''

The original Titanic -- owned by the White Star shipping line -- was built at Harland & Wolff's Belfast shipyards.

Gous said a team of 15 engineers were already working on a model of the modern-day Titanic.

The replica -- to be built at an estimated cost of $477 million -- is set to sail for New York from Southampton, England, on the eve of the year 2000, he said.

The ship will be built in South Africa's Indian Ocean port of Durban, Gous said. ``For the next 18 months it will be 24-hour shifts on this one,'' he said.

``The harbor facilities are not capable of handling the building of the Titanic and upgrading of the harbor will cost us 107 million rand ($21.2 million), which is part of the budget.''

The ship will have the original Titanic's lavish details but will be fitted with high-tech engines, navigation and global communication facilities.

The interior will be made in the United Kingdom.

``We decided that building the Titanic in South Africa will help the local labor industry and will be a great millennium project,'' Gous said.

The ship's original plans had already been fed into a special design computer.

``We have had to take the old plans and feed them in on CAD (computer-aided design) and out of that compile plans that we can work from,'' Gous said.

{-e-}

-- Lianne ([email protected]), April 08, 1998


----------



## Klaatu83 (Jan 22, 2009)

There already is another "Titanic", I saw it myself in 1990. Admittedly, it was a bunker tanker, and not a passenger liner. Also, it was operating out of Khor Fakkan, where there is little danger of encountering icebergs, so I suppose it was reasonably safe on that score. However, I did notice one of the crew nonchalantly having a smoke on the top step of the ladder leading down into the pump room, so by now the ship may have fallen victim to an entirely different sort of catastrophe.


----------



## spacetracker (Jun 17, 2008)

I seriously doubt that Palmer has anywhere near the financial resources to complete a project like this. Most of his money would be of a 'theoretical'value, never actually realised. Besides, he is a complete clown with no regard for anything but self-publicity. Certainly no regard for Australia and its resources that have made his alleged billionaire status. Mind you he has quite a few chums here that act excatly the same way and bleat all day long when things don't go their way.


----------

